# has anyone ever used one ????



## plumberdad70 (Sep 29, 2012)

Just got an old Marco PF-80 and wanted to know if anyone ever used one and what they think about it??? got a really good deal on it and figured i would try it out. i have never even herd of one before and have not got a chance to try it out yet!!!!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

boat anchor


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plumberdad70 said:


> Just got an old Marco PF-80 and wanted to know if anyone ever used one and what they think about it??? got a really good deal on it and figured i would try it out. *i have never even herd of one* before and have not got a chance to try it out yet!!!!




Yeah me neither, there is very good reason for that :yes:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I know a guy that had a PF-80 several years ago. He loved it and as far as I know is still using it.

I'm not a big fan of drums. They all look alike to me.

If it runs, the cable is straight, and feeder works then an experienced hand ought to be able to work it just fine.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I have heard of them before. Never seen one in person. But if it was a great deal and it works. Why not give it a try. Please keep us posted on how it turns out


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

My dad used to have one back in the day, it worked, make sure and oil up the tip on the push button head if ur using Marco cutters with it


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

They are bad about the cable flipping. Back in the day we used a lot of them, but I don't care for them. I have had my arm wrapped too many times by Marco's. And without the cage cover, they sling **** everywhere.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I have used many drain machines over the years and Trojan is by far the best. Now give me a free machine Jerry.:laughing:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

We use Trojan Sewer Equipment also. Sorry Ratz!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

They rotate the opposite direction from other manufacturers and the cable iw wound the opposite way, so you're stuck buying Marco cables, not that that is necessarily a bad thing, but limits cable shopping. 

Well, since you got a good deal and you're stuck with it, you might as well go for it. What's the worst thing that can happen, mangled limbs and death or even worse, you just don't like it!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We've got a few old ones in the unlocked storage area at the shop...

No One is worried about them disappearing....:laughing:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Marco came out with a slick idea of a maching that was a small Jetter and Cable Maching all in one unit. They worked together and I guess it just never worked out.

I do like the idea.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

drs said:


> Marco came out with a slick idea of a maching that was a small Jetter and Cable Maching all in one unit. They worked together and I guess it just never worked out.
> 
> I do like the idea.


Marco, did not come up with that idea. There was a drain cleaning machine out there called National, they made the first cable jet.

I own a LT-90, when I used it and when the auto feed worked, it worked great. When the auto feed did not work (60% of the time) it was a pain in the ass but still got the job done. Never had any issues of cable flipping. I did rod from a 4" floor drain with their pair shaped 4" cutter, and to my surprise it came out of a 4" floor drain 50' away. The 3/4" cable was surprisingly limber to be able to go through those floor drains, yet more than enough power to tear out roots.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

drs said:


> We use Trojan Sewer Equipment also. Sorry Ratz!


Why sorry Ratz? Trojan is a very well built machine for a direct Spartan copy.

I own an older Trojan Colt (Red colored Drums) battery machine. When I first got this machine I used it on every job out there, even if there was an electric outlet near by. Very dependable, strong power, battery even lasted rodding over 30 sink lines in a high rise. 

Ever since I got my hands on the Eel Model N, the colt only gets used if there is no near by electric. The Model N is my go to machine for tubs, lavs, utility sinks, kitchen sinks, and even 4" floor drains up to 100'.


----------



## plumberdad70 (Sep 29, 2012)

well i got the thing for $75 buck so i think i made out pretty good!!!


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

We have one and use it every other day. It works and gets the job done but there are much better machines out there.


----------



## plumberdad70 (Sep 29, 2012)

agreed there are better machines out there, if i had my way i would have the hole line of Gorlitz machines to use but i cant afford that at this point so i have to use what i can get a deal on and keep shoping around until i can get what i want!!!!


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

Been using a marco pf80 for 25 years.... at least once a day. Still original motor and frame.


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

anyone have a used one around they want to get rid of? Want to fab one to my stair climbing cart.


----------

